# PMT!!!!!!!!!!!



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Anyone else out there living with the woman of their dreams.........................except when she has PMT!!!!
Normally DP makes me laugh every single day, but for about 5 days before her period, she is a complete nightmare to live with. She flits from being moody and silent and emptying the dishwasher very noisily  , to teary and clingy, to intolerant of the boys by about 11am! She knows she's like it and says sorry but it doesn't make life any easier. Don't get me wrong, I'm no angel, but I just tend to get a bit emotional a couple of days before, and cry even more than normal at X factor  . It's so hard to know what to do for the best as even she doesn't know!


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Big, big hugs to you both, it must be hard for both of you. It sounds like it must be difficult for you on the receiving end but hard for her too as she probably knows how irrational and emotional she is being. We are a grumpy with PMT household but just give each other a wide berth, but it's hard not to take it personally isn't it?  I think I remember reading that Starflower oil can be good for easing  PMT symptoms, better than evening primrose oil as it has more of the active ingredient. May be worth a try? Hope you get some good suggestions to help.

Love B x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i had a colleauge who went to see a pmt specialist Katharina Dalton and she recommended eating a carb every 3 hrs and gave her some pessaries (? what)  but she has written a book about it


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Yup, I understand it is hard. Unfortunately we both had PMT yesterday & had a row. All ok now but it's horrible. I didn't get PMT before Seth but no it seems I do. Gutted.


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for replies ladies  
AF has arrived and my real DP is back in the house, being stupid with the kids, chilled and relaxed, and making me laugh everyday  . Bloody hormones  . 
WG - DP is the same as you in that she was never this bad before she had DS2. Defo my turn again next


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, we know about PMT. I hadn't even heard of it before I started going out with DW  

DW has asked every GP she has ever been registered with for help. Responses vary from 'time waster' to 'take prozac or the pill' - not good when ttc! And not the right solution.

We paid for a hormone profile, which gave some conclusions (Progesterone falling off the cliff after ovulating). And we were finally given the name of a local consultant by one of the fertility clinics (same trade, and they all know each other). We haven't checked them out yet as we are having enough dr appointments. 

The thing that has helped so far is diet - if we stick to it religiously.   3 healthy main meals a day with healthy snacks in between. No sweets / chocolate. As little caffeine as possible. Plus going to bed at a reasonable time.
We find this whole diet thing difficult to stick to. But if you cook for your family anyway, then it shouldn't be too bad. I am not adverticing, BUT the one diet we sort of manage to follow is the Rosemary Conley thing. We have a handfull of recipe magazines at home.

I think the problem is that PMT is a vicious circle. With us it starts in the evening. Somehow everything that has ever been perceived as wrong / unpleasant needs to be addressed. Then we go to bed late, no packed lunch made. The next day you are tired, drink coffee, each chocolate bars and PMT has a grip on you.

Oops, nearly forgot. The other thing is progesterone. I am too black and white to keep ambiguous things in my mind: I think it is illegal to sell progesterone without perscription in the UK, but it is not illegal to buy and use it. Consequently you can order it over the internet from an american company with UK outlet. - I don't get why things have to be that complicated. Anyway, that's what you do if your GP thinks you are a timewaster.   I suggested using up some of the millions of Progesterone pessaries we have left over, but DW hasn't taken to it.

Key must be to find a specialist who looks at you and figures out what's wrong. It's basically an hormone imbalance and I have read that it should generally be easy to put it right, if you are talking to the right person.  

Good Luck!


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

I know pmt like it's my best friend from my DW! Intact... My lovely wife is of the age of 'the change'. That is like pmt on steroids and can be a living he'll every once in a while.

Smetimes it feels like I need a crash helmet! The worst symptom is her days when she feels 'nothing', no happiness, sadness.. Anything! That's not nice for her or me.

The rest of the time she is my lovely, funny, caring and thoughtful wife!

K


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi, don't mind me butting in, I was just browsing and the topic title caught my eye. 

Have you looked into trying Agnus Castus? I used it for a time (pre ttc seriously) to control my rampant PMT. It did help. Although you do need to check if you're actively ttc. Might be worth looking in to. Evening primrose oil too. 
You just need to convince her to try it. 

C~x


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice ladies  
I guess I'm not the only one living with Dr Jeckyl  
After 4 HIDEOUS days of silences, bickering, mood swings, and generally me feeling very glad to go to work on sunday afternoon, DP and I had a big chat about her PMT once AF arrived (wouldn't dare discuss before  ). DP was very tearful and and apologetic as usual but I said that we can't go on like this every month as it is not fair on every. We very rarely argue otherwise and DS1 is now at an age where he asks us what we're fighting about  . I showed her your posts and she is going to see her GP next week


----------

